# Solved: High Humidity and Electronic Equipment



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi everyone 

Bar installing a humidifier, If one has a piece of electronic equipment which seems to misbehave under highly humid weather conditions, what chemical/spray could be used to dry off the moisture and what product/spray could then be used to seal it off against further moisture attacks?

Any advice great appreciated 

Beanie


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I doubt there is any such protection. Your best bet is to relocate the equipment.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for answering Elvandil, the problem is the whole house is like this, we have had so much rain which has been continuous for days, everything has a damp feel to it, I am at my dads for Christmas and not sure I will be able to get back home tomorrow to get back to work, because of flooding.

That is how wet it's been, short of buying a humidifier to keep equipment dry, I just thought there might be something else. I have most of my stuff (computer wise) stored here also, which is a worry.

Recon I will keep this open for a bit longer, to see if someone may have come across something that might help, guess I was hoping to come up with a solution that would not cost me hundreds of dollars.

Hope your Christmas went well and the New Year is a blast for you.

Cheers

Beanie


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

Beanie,
this may not help / work, i'll throw it out there anyway....
on older cars, WAY back when they still had actual distributors in them, instead of coil-packs and such, 
used to, with some more than others, have problems with moisture inside the distributor caps then mix with the arc-burnings between the rotor button and the plug-wire contacts letting the high voltage from the coil to arc to ground, which resulted in said vehicle not starting

probably wouldn't do me any good to name brands, you being aussie, me stateside - so - there were products you sprayed on the inside of the cap to 'dry-up' the moisture - alcohol based - to mix with and evaporate it away - and others you then sprayed around where the cap sat on the metal part of the distributor and where the wires went into the cap - just a quick-drying clear paint really - but NOT just any paint - was dielectric

another idea - back in my p2 & p3 overclocking days, i used kelvinators as my cases, they were apartment / dorm sized units - were "frost-free" - meaning it reverse-cycled every so often to melt off the frost from the interior coils - it's suprising how far you can take a p3 when your ambient air is 30°F - a WHOLE lot further than water-coolers can ever hope to achieve!!!  

also, many welders use an old refrigerator to store their welding rods in, just set the temp control to where the unit kicks on every once in a while to keep the moisture out of the rod flux-coating - keeps the arc from 'splattering' as you're welding - the flux melts, the moisture EXPLODES into steam - though not so much anymore with the popularity of continuous wire-feed welders and gas as the flux

if any of that is any help Beanie.....


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello Daniel_b2380

Thanks for your suggestions, I am sure my dad will know what stuff you are talking about, I am back on the coast I managed to get back because of couple of days without rain, I was cut off for a bit there, all this rain is going to cost the government tons of money to get the roads repaired, speed limits where down by half because of all the pot holes on the highways everyone had to dodge.

I will pass on what you said, to my dad he lives in a area where they are getting excessive rain and very humid, more than usual, being at a high altitude does not help either, often he ends up in cloud, it is playing havoc with the equipment, I have since packed my computer equipment I have there, in sealed containers hoping like hell they will be ok and that moisture does not still get into them.

I will mark this as solved, thanks again

Beanie


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

Beanie
after some more thought....
by chance, did you throw ALL those little paper packages away that were in with the electronics stuff you got at work, or for your own use?

look this up: desiccant
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desiccant

at the bottom under 'external links' is a link to a usage chart and a calculator


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

hahahaha never thought of using those, good one, we are looking at both options, thanks Daniel_B2390

Cheers

Beanie


----------

